# My new baby is burrowing.



## Kijkijpi (Sep 17, 2020)

Hey all! I got my first tegu yesterday and despite hundred of hours of research, there is still so much I dont know! I got a 2 month old male yesterday morning and I just let him chill in his enclosure and offered him some food and water. He did some digging around and has been buried since about 6pm last night. Is this normal?


----------



## Kijkijpi (Sep 17, 2020)

As a note, he is in shed right now and is burying himself under his moss, is it because of that?


----------



## rantology (Sep 17, 2020)

Completely normal. He may prefer to stay burrowed a lot for the next few weeks, they can be astonishingly scared and flighty as hatchlings. Keep trying to gently work with him and have patience


----------



## Kijkijpi (Sep 17, 2020)

rantology said:


> Completely normal. He may prefer to stay burrowed a lot for the next few weeks, they can be astonishingly scared and flighty as hatchlings. Keep trying to gently work with him and have patience



Awesome! Thank you!

Also as far as feeding, I've tried a few different things but he doesn't seem to like insects, is this normal?


----------



## rantology (Sep 17, 2020)

Kijkijpi said:


> Awesome! Thank you!
> 
> Also as far as feeding, I've tried a few different things but he doesn't seem to like insects, is this normal?



They usually find insects and f/t mice hard to resist. It may be that he is just stressed out from the move right now and refusing food... which is not uncommon either, he may not eat for up to a week or so. Keep offering, try leaving something in a bowl for him while you are out of the room if necessary. He will be okay if he refuses food for a week or two.


----------



## Kijkijpi (Sep 17, 2020)

Alright, I offered some grape and superworms and he ate about 2 out of 5 worms and most of the grape.


----------



## Dylan koch (Sep 23, 2020)

They find fresh thawed pinkies super hard to resist so I'd get some! They love them and tong feeding is great for bonding. Just be careful feeding in enclosures due to impactions! I know at first it's hard to because they arent comfortable with you yet


----------



## Debita (Sep 25, 2020)

I have a 3 yr old male that won't touch insects. He's simply not interested. They really vary one animal to the next. I had a female that would eat anything. He'll have things he can't resist though too. Just have to figure them out.

It is def the beginning of brumation season, and they do reduce their eating during this time. Also - shedding equates to cranky for every Tegu I've ever heard about. It's not like they change dramatically, but they do get moody and they're stressed. The burrowing is their security blanket. If you have a hide he can walk into, he might not burrow at all. Don't worry -  You guys will be great.


----------

